# g pig housing



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

asking again! i need to be able to house 7 female guinea pigs together... how??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you would need a cage with a bare minimum of 23sq ft floor space


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

The cage would need to be really big. Is there no way you could separate them into smaller separate groups? otherwise they would need like a whole room to themselves!


----------

